# New reef tank for me



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Originally I was going to use a 26 Bow front for my first attempt at a reef tank, but after talking to some of the seasoned SW Guru's I now I am going to use a full set up I bought from a member, It has a 48.5 Gallon Hagen Euro tank and custom stand c/w a acrylic 22 gallon sump system. I am getting it tomorrow and will be starting to put it together soon. I'll try and do a tank journal as I go my thanks to Gordon, Anthony and Rick for the advice so far, I'm sure I'll be picking their brains and reading a lot as I go .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice upgrade. Bigger is always better. Looking forward to seeing your tank develop. Lots of new SW set-ups going on right now.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the salty side, looking forward to your journal


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Let me know if you need a hand with setting up and I can swing out and give you a hand

Do you have liverock yet?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

target said:


> Nice upgrade. Bigger is always better. Looking forward to seeing your tank develop. Lots of new SW set-ups going on right now.


Hahaha, long way from 220g. But it will be very easy for Laurie to upgrade the 22g sump to a 220g sump under his trailer. That would get rid of the heat problem in the summer for sure :lol:


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Gordon, you just gave me an awesome reason as to why id want to live in a trailer

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> Gordon, you just gave me an awesome reason as to why id want to live in a trailer
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


Mmmm. Now you get me thinking. A glass floor on a tailer and you can have a nice huge tank without taking up real estate :lol:

Sorry Laurie for hijacking your thread a bit


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You are too funny man LOL and by the way we call them mobile homes. But I like the glass floor idea, Wendy might not approve though!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Laurie, nice size for a starter tank...

Is it set up yet?

What kind of lights are you gonna run?

Are you adding a skimmer?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Hey Laurie, nice size for a starter tank...
> 
> Is it set up yet?
> 
> ...


Hey Chris thanks 
Not even close to being set up yet, Im repainting the stand , repiping the return pump with pvc as I didn't like the way it was done before. The light is a Coralife aquapro 150 Metal Halide with 2 power compacts and 2 lunar lights and can be timed separate, I'm going to be using aa Aqua c 65 skimmer and a 22 gallon acrylic sump. But I'm taking my time with the whole project. Cheers Laurie ps: Maybe 1 day I'll have a reef as big as yours LOL :lol:


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*rock and sand*

Hey Laurie. When you are ready for live rock let me know and I will help you out. I can also give you a bit of live sand to help seed yours. After seeing the care you put into your fw setups I know that you will do great with this sw endever. If you are ever heading to the wack feel free to let me know and you can come by and see my setups and puck my brain.

Luke


----------

